# Problème AirDrop. voisinage invisible ...



## frizouille (28 Juillet 2011)

configuration 
1/ imac début 2009 20" Wifi Broadcom BCM43xx AirDrop Géré
2/ MacBook Pro mi 2010 13" Wifi Broadcom BCM43xx AirDrop Géré

Pourtant lorsque j'ouvre AirDrop sur chacun, aucun voisinage n'est visible.

ou est le problème ?
La fonction étant disponible, les 2 machines sont dans la liste annoncé compatible et déclaré Géré dans le rapport système de la machine

Malgré cela, impossible de voir mon iMac depuis mon MacBookPro et inversement.


----------



## radar (29 Juillet 2011)

Je pense qu'il faut qu'une fenêtre finder soit ouverte et même mise sur Airdrop.
Ce n'est que mon avis mais je trouve ça un peu nul.


----------



## robin102 (29 Juillet 2011)

radar a dit:


> Je pense qu'il faut qu'une fenêtre finder soit ouverte et même mise sur Airdrop.
> Ce n'est que mon avis mais je trouve ça un peu nul.



C'est ça, il faut en fait que tu ouvres sur tes 2 macs la fenêtre Finder de AirDrop. C'est vrai que ce n'et pas très pratique.


----------



## frizouille (29 Juillet 2011)

c est ce que je fait mais rien de visible alors qur dans le voisinage reseau l imac est visible et la freebox aussi


----------



## peter mc callaway (2 Novembre 2011)

je remonte le topic parce que j'ai également un soucis avec airdrop :
J'ai un iMac et un macbook avec airdrop sur les 2.

L'iMac détecte le Macbook mais pas l'inverse.
Quand j'envoie un fichier de l'iMac vers le macbook, ce dernier détecte l'iMac et airdrop fonctionne juste le temps du transfert, ensuite, l'iMac redisparait :confuses:

J'ai essayé en désactivant le coupe-feu et en relançant le finder, mais rien n'y fait.


----------



## peter mc callaway (16 Novembre 2011)

personne n'a la solution ?


----------



## pgmUR (11 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour.

N ayant rencontre aucun souci depuis mon passage sous Lion,voila que je veux profiter d une des nouvelles fonctionalites a savoir Airdrop et je me retrouve confronte au meme probleme.

Alors si quelqu un avait une petite idee.

Je tiens a preciser que mes deux machines sont compatibles.

Merci d avance.


----------



## pgmUR (12 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour.

Ce matin cela fonctionne,cela n est a rien y comprendre.

La seule chose que j ai faite,a été de mettre le MBP près de l iMAC pour qu'ils se détectent.


----------

